# Using Castrol GTX 5w-30



## Jack Stephen (May 18, 2007)

Hello, im about to pick up some oil for my 10k oil change. I know that what is recomended is 5w-40 but i cant seem to find that anywhere.
I was thinking of using Using Castrol GTX 5w-30 as in the manual it says it is ok aslong as it meets the vw502 00. But looking at the bottle all around it doesnt mention that anywhere.
so is Using Castrol GTX 5w-30 ok?


----------



## TheRogue (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Using Castrol GTX 5w-30 (Jack Stephen)*

yep


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Using Castrol GTX 5w-30 (Jack Stephen)*

GTX is not a synthetic oil, I would suggest the factory fill Castrol Syntec 5w40 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Using Castrol GTX 5w-30 (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_GTX is not a synthetic oil, I would suggest the factory fill Castrol Syntec 5w40 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 Yup... after VW had a s#$tpot full of trouble with their 1.8T motors and oi sludging they mandated synthetic..and included non turbo motors in the mandate...I've kept using GTX in my Passat and just recently had warranty work done (cam adjusters, valve cover gaskets etc.)...dealer honored the warranty and I got no feedback that my engine was "sludged up due to non syn oil"..so I'm stick with it! Hmmmmmm wonder if VW requires only syn oil in their non turbo motors in Europe???????


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

ive been using German castrol for a few years now. its the only fully synthetic formula made in germany from castrol .w 0-30 great stuff. 


_Modified by sl33pyb at 11:17 PM 3-30-2008_


----------



## Jack Stephen (May 18, 2007)

thanks guys. ill pick up some mobile 1 0w-40, heard thats good aswell.


----------



## Slilock (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Using Castrol GTX 5w-30 (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_GTX is not a synthetic oil, I would suggest the factory fill Castrol Syntec 5w40 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's what I'll be using.


----------

